# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  .مبدأ جديد صادر من الدوائر المدنية بمحكمة النقض

## جاسر

.مبدأ جديد صادر من الدوائر المدنية بمحكمة النقض
-----------------------------------------------------
1- طالب التدخل الهجومى لا يعتبر خصماً فى الدعوى الأصلية أو طرفاً فى الحكم الصادر فيها , إذا ما قُضى بعدم قبول تدخله أو رفض طلباته . فإن لاز...م ذلك قانوناً عدم اندماج خصومتى التدخل والدعوى الأصلية , واستقلال كل منهما عن الأخرى فى كافة الآثار ومنها المصروفات القضائية شاملة الرسوم , وهو ما يؤيده ما أوجبته المادة الثامنة من القانون رقم 90 لسنة 1944 بشأن الرسوم القضائية فى المواد المدنية من استحقاق رسم على طلبات المتدخل فى الدعوى هجومياً , و ما تضمنته المادة 178 من قانون المرافعات من الحكم بمصاريف التدخل على المتدخـل الهجومى إذا ما حكــم بعـدم قبول تدخلـه أو رفض طلبـاته. 
( الطعن رقم 6010 لسنة 71 – جلسة 8/1/2013 )

2-إذ أن الالتزام بالرسوم القضائية صار تبعاً للالتزام بالمصروفات عملاً بالمادة 14/2 من قانون الرسوم القضائية المعدل بالقانون رقم 7 لسنة 1995 ـ وترتيباً على ذلك فإن المسألة الفرعية التى يقضى فيها بحكم قطعى قبل انتهاء النزع صلحاً , مما يؤدى إلى استحقاق كامل الرسوم القضائية , حسبما تنص عليه المادة 20 من قانون الرسـوم المشار إليه . يجب أن تكون فى ذات خصومة الدعوى الأصلية التى تم فيها التصالح , والتى قد تقتصر على أطرافها الأصليين , أو تتسع بتدخل خصم أو آخر فيها , إذا ما قضى بقبــول التدخل . باعتبار أن ذلك القضاء يرتب صيرورة المتدخل طرفاً فى الدعوى الأصلية والحكم الصادر فيها ، وحينها تندرج رسوم التدخل ضمن رسوم الدعوى الأصلية , ويلتزم بها المحكوم عليه فى النزاع . أما إذا ما قُضى بعدم قبول التدخل أو رفضه موضوعاً . فإنه بداهة يكون قضاءً فى خصومة التدخل , لا فى خصومة الدعوى الأصلية المستقلة عنها حسبما سلـف , فلا يكون له أى أثر على قواعد تقدير الرسوم الخاصة بها . وإذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر , وقضى بتأييد أمرى تقدير الرسوم موضوع النزاع فيما تضمناه من إعمال حكم المادة 20 من قانون الرسوم القضائية ، وإلزام الطاعن تبعاً لذلك بكامل الرسوم فى الدعوى الأصلية الصادر بمناسبتها الأمرين . فى حين أن القضاء القطعى الصادر فى خصومة التدخل فيها بعدم قبوله لا أثر له على قواعد تقدير الرسوم المستحقة عليها فإنه يكون معيباً .
( الطعن رقم 6010 لسنة 71 – جلسة 8/1/2013 )

----------


## جاسر

http://www.cc.gov.eg/Courts/Cassatio...x?ID=111140761

----------


## kura

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

